# Autism



## guido5286 (May 25, 2013)

This probably has been done but I can't find it. has anyone tried the autism awareness pen? You could do the ribbon with the colorful puzzel pieces. Just a thought I was behind a care the other day that had a sticker on the back of it and that got me thinking.


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2013)

I have not seen the pen, but I understand that someone was doing an jigsaw puzzle pen with one of the pieces being completely black, representing the missing chromosome.  It may have been Kallenshaan, but I am not sure.


----------



## Scruffy (May 25, 2013)

*While autism is rightfully classified  as..*

a  disorder of neural development, I have that recently certain types have been found to be valuable in certain job situations.  A couple of companies, (SAP for one) hire autistic people who have the ability to identify and focus on patterns or emerging trends. Such situations as debugging web sites, working with color schemes, spotting irregularities in account access (a key in detecting hacking) and other tasks that are repetitive and may be considered boring to a lot of people. 

So I am happy to say that value has been found for the skills of some people who at one time thought just a burden.  I think that is great.


----------



## guido5286 (May 25, 2013)

Just thought it wouldn't be a far stretch they have the ribbon blanks and the puzzle blanks. My wife works in the DD field and has made some friends that would like something like that. 

Either a puzzle ribbon or a puzzle blank with a ribbon in it. Is there any Laser guys out there?


----------



## walshjp17 (May 25, 2013)

Kallenshaan Woods does offer a puzzle-themed pen kit, but does not advertise it as an Autism Awareness kit.  Kallenshaan Woods Personalized Laser Engraving


----------



## stonepecker (May 25, 2013)

Autism has so many different levels and varies so many different ways......even certain states can't come up with equal and true understanding.

As a father of two autistic children and having been studing this as a parent, I would be VERY INTERESTED in seeing a pen design for autistic awareness.  This is one blank I would buy over and over again.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 25, 2013)

Here's the story on the original concept. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/thanks-lou-42661/


----------



## paintspill (May 25, 2013)

I have some of my pens laser engraved from time to time. A ribbon or puzzle piece would be pretty easy I'd imagine. My son is on the spectrum as well. I'd like to see what you come up with.


----------



## guido5286 (May 26, 2013)

Hey great story Oklahoman I knew it had probably been done before. 

Also to walshjp17 I've been meaning to get in touch with you about the North Carolina meetings. I live about an hour from you in Lincoln county. I work in Gastonia. Maybe you could send me some info I would like to check it out if my schedule allows.


----------



## stonepecker (May 26, 2013)

I LOVE the story.  The design is just right.  So now the big question is who makes there blanks and where can I get them?

I need at least a dozen just for family members.


----------

